# Strange remote issue



## mike99 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello,

This sounds like a stupid question, but I cannot figure it out.

I have 811 receiver, hooked to an old SDTV via composite, working great. A few days ago I hooked up a new HD LCD to it. The only thing I changed was to remove the composite cable and connect component and digital audio out to HDTV.

There is now a huge lag navigating the DISH menu. TV works fine with the same remote. The remote works with receiver as well, but I have to press the keys multiple times to get any response. Tried to change batteries, reset receiver to factory specs, plug out for 24 hrs, to no avail. Programmed several other remotes, including another dedicated DISH remote with the same results.

Now, my TV remote has a very fast response with the receiver, but when I try to navigate with it, remote keys trigger random functions. It is interesting that this is the only remote that works fast with 811, but it does not work properly.

Any bright ideas are appreciated.

Sincerely,

Mike


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Could be UHF interference, though the 811 accepts an IR signal too...Does your receiver have an antenna connected where it says "Remote Antenna" on that back of the receiver? If so, try changing the angle that antenna is at and make sure it is tight. You can also try making an extension for that antenna to go on the end of using a piece of coax cable and a barrel connector, or replacing it with a set of rabbit ears if you have an old set you're not using. Just a couple ideas, though, like I said, with the 811 accepting IR signals as well as UHF, that may not be the issue.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Try changing the freq channel the UHF remote uses. The manual will have the procedure. The screen to make the change is somewhere in the setup routines. This fixed the same problem for me with my VIP222K receiver.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

mike99,

There are several remotes that are used with the 811 receiver. Our specifications show that IR and UHF can be used with this receiver. You may need to readdress the remote to your receiver giving the remote a different address. 

How close is the new TV to the receiver? It sounds like you are getting IR interference since the remote is working but is slow to respond. Try moving the receiver away from the TV to see if that will resolve the issue. Please let me know what happens. Thanks.


----------

